# $35 130 Bottle Wine Rack



## pgottshall

This rack is 100% pine. Supports are glued and nailed. I have a jig which made assembly very quick and easy. I'll post that too if there's any interest. 

I'll post the picture as soon as I figure out how...


----------



## jrd5173

pgottshall said:


> This rack is 100% pine. Supports are glued and nailed. I have a jig which made assembly very quick and easy. I'll post that too if there's any interest.
> 
> I'll post the picture as soon as I figure out how...



Looks nice! I'm interested!


----------



## ibglowin

Sweeeeeeeeeettttttttt!


----------



## Terry0220

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duster

very nice, and the price has peaked my interest.


----------



## Neviawen

Very pretty! I want one! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Beautiful!


----------



## ICELIA

Wow! Very nice! I like!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice! Like the look


----------



## mrtree

nice job! subscribed.


----------



## tonyt

Great job. How tall is it.


----------



## Dend78

awesome job no real worries about sagging to much from weight definitely interested


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

I'm interested in the plans also. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boatboy24

Me likey!


----------



## RCGoodin

Ok, show us the plans.............Can't believe the price...


----------



## UBB

Plans?

And the price is unbelievable.


----------



## olusteebus

Very nice. If you get a chance this week, make me one!


----------



## Rocky

Very, very nice! Excellent design and craftsmanship.


----------



## winemaker_3352

I'm interested as well - how does this work with shipping??


----------



## vin_man

*I love it!!*

So how do I get one? Are you selling plans or the finished unit?


----------



## grapeman

You lost a couple rows storage for the top, but the display is well worth that cost! So much easier to see the bottles in that column.


----------



## Grancru

I am interested in the plans as well.


----------



## mysticmead

plans please!


----------



## twistedvine

yes, plans please


----------



## Winofarmer

Nice looking wine rack....Pine must be a lot cheaper in your neck of the woods!!!


----------



## TomMonger

I love the design, and am interested in trying to build something like this


----------



## bchilders

I would love to see the plans. I just made some wine boxes and a 20"x20"x15" 3/4" box cost me almost as much in material.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

So has pgottshall checked back in? I've got access to some exotic hard woods and NEED a wine rack soon!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Basic ideas for this along with bottle sizing can be found here. You would just need to figure your own dimentions and see how many 3 1/2 " slots will work. Don't forget to allow 3/4" for your rail that the bottls sit on.

http://www.wineracksamerica.com/Content/bottle_sizes.html


----------



## btom2004

I would love to see the design dimentions and the jig. Nice job!


----------



## pgottshall

Thanks for all the interest! I have a few sketches here that I think do a good job of describing the design and the process of building. My wife (the stainer in our house), told me to suggest you stain the uprights before assembly, as it's darn near impossible after.

I think this is a pretty good design, even from a 9 1/2 fingered woodworker.... 

I did add up the costs, and see that my $35 is a little low for those who don't have a scrap pile to draw from as I do: 




View attachment Final Design.pdf


View attachment Jig.pdf


----------



## twistedvine

pgottshall said:


> Thanks for all the interest! I have a few sketches here that I think do a good job of describing the design and the process of building. My wife (the stainer in our house), told me to suggest you stain the uprights before assembly, as it's darn near impossible after.
> 
> I think this is a pretty good design, even from a 9 1/2 fingered woodworker....
> 
> I did add up the costs, and see that my $35 is a little low for those who don't have a scrap pile to draw from as I do:


 

Unable to open the pdf's


----------



## pgottshall

twistedvine said:


> Unable to open the pdf's



Anyone else haivng an issue? They open fine for me.


----------



## mysticmead

they opened fine for me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

Opened for me to. Thanks for the plans.


----------



## Rocky

Thank you for posting the plans. Really nice design. I assume you ripped the 1x6 on a table saw for the bottle holders. I see you glued and nailed them on the uprights. Do you think one could use just a nail gun? I know gluing would be better, just trying to save some work.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky when I made mine I used a finish nailer. I also used glue in areas of concern which worked out good in conjunction with the nail gun.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

Is there a certain size nail to use? I'd be concerned with the 3/4" x 3/4" splitting.


----------



## Rocky

If you are concerned about splitting the wood, blunt the point of the nail with your hammer before pounding it in. I even do this with my nail gun nails and use a file to take the chisel point off the brads.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Am I missing the plans because all I see is the photo of the supply list. Is that the PDF.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

There are two PDF files under the supply list. One says Final Desigh PDF and one says Jig PDF. They are Adobe files.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I found them. Thank You. Was using my phone and it wasn't showing up in the mobile ap.


----------



## spaniel

roadwarriorsvt said:


> Is there a certain size nail to use? I'd be concerned with the 3/4" x 3/4" splitting.



Drill the holes before nailing.


----------



## pgottshall

Runningwolf said:


> Rocky when I made mine I used a finish nailer. I also used glue in areas of concern which worked out good in conjunction with the nail gun.



Right on Runningwolf. I use a "brad" nail gun too, but predrilling as I see in another comment is a good option too, but will take some time.

I would not skip the glue, but it really doesn't take much time. I pour some in a jar lid, and apply it with a small brush. Try not to use too much, as it will squeeze out and make staining difficult.

And, yes, I ripped the 1x6's to make the bottle holders.

Yes too, that is six bottles in the second column from the right, of Chianti the wife and I brought home from our honeymoon in Tuscany last year. (I didn't know they had wine in Italy!) Thanks for asking! 

Good luck!
Paul


----------



## FTC Wines

pgottshall, As a former shop teacher turned builder I can say it's an awesome job. I will be building a 12 ft long wine rack for the "new" house as soon as we get settled. Your plan & jig drawings are greatly appreciated, it will save hours at the drawing board, OPPS! that's in the moving sale too! Roy


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Ok after a trip to Lowes with my husband we now have 200.00 worth of wood and a 900.00 trailer to carry it in for my "35.00 130 bottle wine rack". I just Love my husband. BTW the excuse for the trailer was to carry the 4 wheeler for deer hunting.


----------



## Winofarmer

ShelleyDickison said:


> Ok after a trip to Lowes with my husband we now have 200.00 worth of wood and a 900.00 trailer to carry it in for my "35.00 130 bottle wine rack". I just Love my husband. BTW the excuse for the trailer was to carry the 4 wheeler for deer hunting.



Those are numbers I can believe!!! Keeps us posted on how it turns out....


----------



## RCGoodin

pgottshall said:


> Thanks for all the interest! I have a few sketches here that I think do a good job of describing the design and the process of building. My wife (the stainer in our house), told me to suggest you stain the uprights before assembly, as it's darn near impossible after.
> 
> I think this is a pretty good design, even from a 9 1/2 fingered woodworker....
> 
> I did add up the costs, and see that my $35 is a little low for those who don't have a scrap pile to draw from as I do:


 

Great plans with a cost sheet and j1g. Up and beyond the call of duty. Thank you.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

I'll be cutting some planks from a monkeypod tree trunk this weekend. Lucky my neighbor has a portable sawmill on his farm. Monkeypod is quite similar to koa which is an expensive exotic wood found here in Hawaii. Perhaps I'll document the entire process from tree trunk to wine rack. Any wood workers know how long the fresh cut wood will need to dry out before using it? Should I go ahead and cut into the small pieces needed of let it dry in planks first? FTC?


----------



## mysticmead

please do.. lots of pictures and detailed steps. I find that kind of stuff not only very helpful but fascinating to see


----------



## FTC Wines

roadwarrior.. It would be best to cut into planks & then let them dry, then surface & rip as needed when your ready to do the project. 
shelly, I totally understand the $200 & the need for the trailer, THEN I am from MARS! Roy


----------



## Fordguy

Very impressive!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

Thanks FTC.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

Here is a sneak preview of whats to come. I'll start a separate thread once the wine rack is made and all the pics have been taken. Here is my neighbor cutting me some monkeypod especially for my wine rack!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Nice Saw!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW you got my curiosity up!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Very cool!


----------



## pgottshall

With a saw like that I'd no longer be a 9 1/2 fingered wood-worker.... Probably 8 1/2!

Keep us posted!

What kind of wine do you make in Hawaii?


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

pgottshall said:


> What kind of wine do you make in Hawaii?


 
I'm blessed to have access to different exotic type fruits, plus Costco & Sam's Club has all the blackberrys, blueberrys, etc. that I need. I'm on my second batch of lychee wine. Its a Chinese fruit with the meat similar a grape. About to start a 5 gallon batch of lilikoi (passion fruit) using all juice, or as much juice as acid levels will allow. I just stabilized a 3 gallon batch of guava nector wine that is delicious. Today I'm collecting small wild strawberry guava from my neighbor's farm. Not enough for wine but enough for a small batch of jelly.


----------



## casmir12

Are you making these to sell? You definitely have my attention...


----------



## Sunsanvil

I'm very keen to make something along these lines. It would be labor intensive, but I can deal with that. I wonder how stable this type of rack is though. I see them everywhere but intuitively I would think that a gentle push on the side would send the whole thing collapsing sideways unless wall anchored..?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes this MUST be wall anchored or you risk the possibility of coming home one day to a big (sad) mess of broken glass..........


----------



## FTC Wines

OMG that's a lot more glass than my empty broken carboy this week! Hope that was a pic off the internet & NOT personal experience. Roy


----------



## ibglowin

Heavens no, just an example of what might happen from the internets.....


----------



## gfmonk

I'm interested in the jig

Thanks


----------



## bonnie49

beautiful,what does the jig look like, what tools did you use?


----------



## kevinlfifer

Going back to the original pix, What do you think of making it 19-20 in deep to hold 2 bottles per bay. It may need middle vertical supports. I need to maximize my limited space.


----------



## derunner

kevinlfifer said:


> Going back to the original pix, What do you think of making it 19-20 in deep to hold 2 bottles per bay. It may need middle vertical supports. I need to maximize my limited space.



What an excelent idea. I'm currenly building a 77 bottle rack that I will use in my dining room,. My design is different, but the idea of doubling up with one bottle in front of the other makes a lot of sense, expcially in my basement where i want to store a few hundred bottles and I start to build and store some reds for future consumption.

I've found a dept of 11 inches works well for most bottles. A few are longer. I'll probably double the to 22, or 23 inches deep. 2 of these will fit under my work table in the basement and will hold over 300 bottles.

Thanks for the comment, you just doubled my basement storage!


----------



## pgottshall

Sunsanvil - there is a plywood back on the rack that prevents any side-to-side motion. No worries!

gfmonk - look on the 4th page of this thread. I put the plans, the jig, and the material list there.

Paul


----------



## Pumpkinman

pgottshall, this is really beyond impressive.


----------



## RegionRat

Great job, I especially like the top section where you display a few bottles.

RR


----------



## mcangeli

Is there an easy way to get the .75x.75's rather than cutting them down from a larger piece of wood?

I'm ok at wood working, but not skilled by any means...


----------



## Montresor

Go to your local hardware store or hobby lobby and look at the square dowel section for the 3/4 x 3/4. If not there try the 1x section for a 1x1 the true size is 3/4x3/4 I have found some places with it


----------



## suecasa

Thanks for a great design and a jig worth it's weight in gold!

I put my own tweaks on it (including raising it up 2 levels so it holds 150) ... and will use the jig to build a short one to use as a sofa table/bar area ... your plans are very appreciated!

FYI to other builders: I found the best use of wood was to start with 1x4 and rip off a 3/4" strip ... seems to be the best wood for the $$ and gives a start on the millions of support pieces!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

I think you did a great job, and it looks very nice.
I only have one problem with it....
I am a dumpster diver for bottles, I have some that wouldnt fit in the 3.5 opening...so use a shelf type...i wish all my bottles were the same....


----------



## suecasa

*i'm a diver too*

But I now have so many bottles that I can be a bit more choosy sometimes when I'm bottling ... I totally have some "misfits" stored in another closet!!


----------



## Carter1932

Thank so much for the rack and jig plans. 
I just finished building mine. Its scaled down a bit to fit my space, but still managed to get 96 bottles in there. Love it!!


----------



## joebazz

*120 Bottle Rustic Wood Wine Rack*

Has anyone seen or heard anything about this wine rack I saw on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KM7LGU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It looks good for $90.00 delivered.


----------



## Boatboy24

joebazz said:


> Has anyone seen or heard anything about this wine rack I saw on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KM7LGU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> It looks good for $90.00 delivered.



I think this one is a great value. I have one, and may get another soon. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CL91Z5C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## pgottshall




----------



## pgottshall

What to do with all that wine.......


----------



## sour_grapes

Hah! I did not realize you were the OP on this thread! Still looks good, lo these many years later.


----------



## wineview

joebazz said:


> *120 Bottle Rustic Wood Wine Rack*
> 
> Has anyone seen or heard anything about this wine rack I saw on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KM7LGU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> My personal preference is not to stack bottles on top of one another. I like one row of bottles per shelf.
> 
> It looks good for $90.00 delivered.


----------



## Ksie

My idea but a different take by using any metal rack bought and used PVC pipe cut into cylinders then glued together using liquid nail, let dry for 24 hours then put in your bottles.


----------



## Tom Martin

pgottshall said:


> What to do with all that wine.......



I am glad you reposted in this, very nice wine rack. I have been debating on building some for a room in the basement or buying pre-built units. My room will be about 11' x 6' with 103" ceiling I am looking at covering 3 walls.
I looked at those Seville metal racks but they are not tall enough, plus I am not fond of stacking bottles unless they are in cubes.


----------



## Ksie

I also didn’t want to stack bottles on one another but saw a picture where someone had glued together the PVC, then painted and displayed on countertop. My thought was to secure onto large rack where I could just pull out what I wanted without having to restack each time.


----------



## montanarick

Ksie said:


> My idea but a different take by using any metal rack bought and used PVC pipe cut into cylinders then glued together using liquid nail, let dry for 24 hours then put in your bottles.


are you using 4" or 6" pvc?


----------



## G259

I like the PVC idea, I'll use that. Bravo (take a bow)!


----------



## Amanda660

I needed attractive, simple and quick to assemble and reasonably priced - these were/are perfect! They where a little cheaper several years ago though.
*ULTRAZINC 168 BOTTLE 7-SHELF WINE RACK, 36" W X 14" D X 64" H $132.99 Free Shipping*


----------



## Ksie

montanarick said:


> are you using 4" or 6" pvc?


----------



## Ksie

I used 4 inch, only one problem is one particular bottle style of the magnum sized wouldn't go all the way in.


----------



## jgmann67

Amanda660 said:


> I needed attractive, simple and quick to assemble and reasonably priced - these were/are perfect! They where a little cheaper several years ago though.
> *ULTRAZINC 168 BOTTLE 7-SHELF WINE RACK, 36" W X 14" D X 64" H $132.99 Free Shipping*



You can get that rack on amazon for a lot less. [emoji1303]


----------

